

Mozilla’s Plan to Reinvent the Browser [video]  - MykalM
http://on.mash.to/gputMB

======
Groxx
Non-shortened link it should probably be changed to:
<http://mashable.com/2010/12/13/mozilla-foundation-leweb/>

------
twodayslate
The interviewer was rather bad. She held it together though. Good job!

